# New girl



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi never joined one of these before but usually find them useful when googling something I need to know about diet/training so finally decided to join


----------



## Chris Pembs (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm new here to but welcome


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome :thumb


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Welcome in


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome hey


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome to uk-m. Lots of good info, interesting characters too, you'll have fun.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcum


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

welcome, prepare for an influx of PM's lmao


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I love how the fit girls always get the most welcomes.

@EmmaJayne your in, take your pick.


----------



## AlphaIg (Mar 9, 2016)

welcome 

she will get PM's, yes  lol

ill wait one from here! :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Welcome to uk-m. Lots of good info, *interesting characters too*, you'll have fun.


 LOL


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi an welcome to UK muscle


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Haha. Thanks for all the welcome messages. Trying to get used to the site now. :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

EmmaJayne said:


> Haha. Thanks for all the welcome messages. Trying to get used to the site now. :thumb


 Just stay away from @Frandeman

He is a deviant. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola guapa

Where are the pictures?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Hola guapa
> 
> Where are the pictures?


 LOL

Speak of the devil and he shall appear....


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Lol wouldnt know how to upload any pictures I can just about figure out how to post this reply :huh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Lol wouldnt know how to upload any pictures I can just about figure out how to post this reply :huh:


 yet you upload an Avi, well done you.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Speak of the devil and he shall appear....


 Some one has too ...

gaylords everywhere lol


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought this was about the TV show but welcome anyway :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Some one has too ...
> 
> gaylords everywhere lol


 Don't worry, I'm with you mate. 

Upload some pics.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> yet you upload an Avi, well done you.


 Are you this sarcastic in real life? Either way it made me LOL



EmmaJayne said:


> Lol wouldnt know how to upload any pictures I can just about figure out how to post this reply :huh:


 Go to reply to topic, bottom left, there will be an upload button, it will say choose files.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome, we are going to need to see pictures of you holding a wooden spoon, common procedure :lol:


----------



## Chris Pembs (Mar 27, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Some one has too ...
> 
> gaylords everywhere lol


 HUM HUM!

Not quite everywhere and I WAS the first to say hello  Sadly my Frandeman body is still very much in the design stages............


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

But won't that just upload the pictures onto this thread? Not my actual profile lol?

And I think Banzi thought I was a fake profile since he just grilled me in another topic asking me to confirm what certain shops are in the shopping centre where I live lol....

My fella uses these forums I'm sure he will verify I'm real :whistling:

Sooo... Is there a way to upload other pics on to your profile then?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

EmmaJayne said:


> But won't that just upload the pictures onto this thread? Not my actual profile lol?
> 
> And I think Banzi thought I was a fake profile since he just grilled me in another topic asking me to confirm what certain shops are in the shopping centre where I live lol....
> 
> ...


 Who's your fella?


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Who's your fella?


 Not sure of his username but it's probably something with Ryda in it lol.

He uses alot of these forums so more than likely is a member on here :thumb


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Who's your fella?


 @Hammerstrike


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

EmmaJayne said:


> Not sure of his username but it's probably something with Ryda in it lol.
> 
> He uses alot of these forums so more than likely is a member on here :thumb


 Is he a big black bloke?


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Is he a big black bloke?


 Lol yes that's him


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Lol yes that's him


 Where the f**k is him?

Nice bloke and the only black around here


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

EmmaJayne said:


> Lol yes that's him


 Ain't seen him on here for ages. Was a regular poster last year. A unit from Manchester way if I remember right. Think @A1243R met up with him and trained a few times.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Chris Pembs said:


> HUM HUM!
> 
> Not quite everywhere and I WAS the first to say hello  Sadly my Frandeman body is still very much in the design stages............


 One day mate one day

Tren fu**ing helps lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Lol yes that's him


 Spoke to him a few weeks ago. Hope you had a good holiday 



Abc987 said:


> Ain't seen him on here for ages. Was a regular poster last year. A unit from Manchester way if I remember right. Think @A1243R met up with him and trained a few times.


 Yes I did. He's a big fu**ing bloke I'll tell you that :lol:


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah I remember him telling me he had trained with 1 or 2 people from these forums  He uses those Facebook groups more instead now I think?

And yes we had a lovely holiday thank you


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Banzi atm


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Yeah I remember him telling me he had trained with 1 or 2 people from these forums  He uses those Facebook groups more instead now I think?


 last time I see him on a thread ppl ended up getting banned, not sure if he got banned as well. Was ages ago should be unbanned by now if he was.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You're in fantastic nick.


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Ares said:


> Banzi atm


 :lol: :whistling:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ares said:


> Banzi atm


 Genius lol !!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My missus was asking what my name was on this forum the other day.

Last thing i need is her on here. :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I love how the fit girls always get the most welcomes.
> 
> @EmmaJayne your in, take your pick.


 Was actually laughing to myself at how many welcomes were on this :lol: .

To be fair though...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Was actually laughing to myself at how many welcomes were on this :lol: .
> 
> To be fair though...


 I know, she is taken unfortunately, the world is a sad place.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> My missus was asking what my name was on this forum the other day.
> 
> Last thing i need is her on here. :lol:


 PMSL

Ring of fu**ing mordor mate. Keep it secret, keep it safe.......


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I know, she is taken unfortunately, the world is a sad place.


 Who cares mate I'm here for the well built sausage


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Pmsl a welcome lounge thread 3 pages long with a couple hours! Wonder why.

Welcome aboard emma


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AlphaIg said:


> welcome
> 
> she will get PM's, yes  lol
> 
> ill wait one from here! :thumbup1:


 I remember @DLChappers saying she gets cringey DMs who the fcuk does that what would you even say? Nowt stranger than folk lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EmmaJayne said:


> Lol yes that's him


 My mate ryda lol I think he went off sulking to tdforum after a slight disagreement with the mods after we had a bit of a handbags at dawn with each other. Let him know I said peace man


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome to UKM, avatar looks great


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

Well hello there and welcome


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Pmsl a welcome lounge thread 3 pages long with a couple hours! Wonder why.
> 
> Welcome aboard emma


 Absolutely no reason at all :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Pmsl a welcome lounge thread 3 pages long with a couple hours! Wonder why.
> 
> Welcome aboard emma


 Longest ever? You've been here 6 years. Must have seen a few.



Sphinkter said:


> Who cares mate I'm here for the well built sausage


 So am I mate. G4P opportunity's....


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ffs a new woman posts and all you horny goats can't control yourselves. Rofpml :lol:

Welcome anyway


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Longest ever? You've been here 6 years. Must have seen a few.
> 
> So am I mate. G4P opportunity's....


 Haha yea mate its for the most part a massive sausage fest on here with a 1000/1 ratio men to women so as soon a fit looking bird comes along we can't help but to make it obvs as fcuk lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Haha yea mate its for the most part a massive sausage fest on here with a 1000/1 ratio men to women so as soon a fit looking bird comes along we can't help but to make it obvs as fcuk lol


 That's why there's not many on here


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> That's why there's not many on here


 I may have scared a few of in my time on high test tbf :whistling: but as I've got older I've learned that being rapishly freindly doesn't tend to work lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Haha yea mate its for the most part a massive sausage fest on here with a 1000/1 ratio men to women so as soon a fit looking bird comes along we can't help but to make it obvs as fcuk lol


 Haha

I can understand why, half the guys on here are just sexually charged on grams of gear and the other half are just desperate.

Then we have @banzi, the enigma.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Lot of test floating around.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Lot of Ted Bundys floating around.


 Fixed


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP has a penis. Fact


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

EmmaJayne said:


> But won't that just upload the pictures onto this thread? Not my actual profile lol?
> 
> And I think Banzi thought I was a fake profile since he just grilled me in another topic asking me to confirm what certain shops are in the shopping centre where I live lol....
> 
> ...


 you cant be ryda's lady, you don't have "thunder thighs"

Oops, sorry @ryda hope that hasn't droped you in trouble

h34r:


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> OP has a penis. Fact


 Yep i am without doubt a man with a penis. Well done :thumb


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you cant be ryda's lady, you don't have "thunder thighs"
> 
> Oops, sorry @ryda hope that hasn't droped you in trouble
> 
> h34r:


 Haha don't worry I know he calls me that


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Haha don't worry I know he calls me that


 And I wonder why ?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ares said:


> Banzi atm


 :lol: :lol:

p.s welcome Emma


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome to the gang.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)




----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

EmmaJayne said:


> Yep i am without doubt a man with a penis. Well done :thumb


 Pics or no penis.


----------

